# Any deals for current subscribers



## msdawg22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Is dish offering any promotions for current subscribers to update receivers right now?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

msdawg22 said:


> Is dish offering any promotions for current subscribers to update receivers right now?


For the most part, there are never "upgrade promotions." Instead, what you pay for upgrades depends on your account history, with the primary consideration being your record of making your monthly payments on time (i.e., on or before the listed due date). "A-Grade" customers will pay very little for lease upgrades, with many options being free. "B-Grade" customers will pay a bit more, and "C-Grade" customers will pay a lot.

There are other things to consider as well. All discounts are based on leased receivers; there are no discounts for owned receivers. Dish has a lease limit of 4 "outputs", meaning 4 "Solo" receivers or 2 "Duo" receivers or 2 Solo and 1 Duo. You cannot lease more than that. Dish also only allows you to do a lease upgrade once per 12 month period.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

thought I would jump in this thread to ask a simple question. I have added another hd t.v. to another room and would like to add another vip211.(only have one other stb in service right now). Do I just call them and they will send me another vip 211 and will they tack on another monthly fee, or will I be just charged the 25.00 for the shipment? thanks in advance for any help here.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Not sure what the upfront fee would be, you can check dishnetwork.com and see what it states for you. There is also a leased receiver/second receiver fee, I think it is either $6 or $7 per month, but that may be changing next month.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You won't be able to self-install.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

msdawg22 said:


> Is dish offering any promotions for current subscribers to update receivers right now?


Am sure they will be able to upgrade your equipment, but normally your upgrade charge should depend on your payment history monthly rate and what kind of equipment you are looking to get.

Just call them and find out!!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

We can dream about the 922. That's always an ongoing current subscribe offer.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

I chatted with a rep a few weeks ago stating I was thinking of leaving to save money. They offered me $10 off per month for 6 months. Better than nothing. 

TurboHD Silver.


----------

